# Looking for info about a Shakespeare Wonderbow



## timbow3

Several years ago a friend gave me a Shakespeare Wonderbow RH 400. It says laminated wood and Made in the USA. It also says 55# D3052 64". I am interested in any info I can get on it. The bow is a darker wood on outside and lighter on the inside.


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 12RingKing

Welcome to AT!

Post this in the traditional section and try to obtain some pictures to post as well...visual aids always help your cause on here.


----------



## Tim Roberts

timbow3.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## asa1485

Welcome to AT


----------



## blackfeet1954

Shakespeare has been producing fishing equipment since the late 1800's. In 1959 Shakespeare acquired Parabow Archery Inc. and began the Shakespeare line of archery equipment. They first produced solid fiberglass longbow and recurves. The style of these bows were simple and they were often the first bow of a youngster. In 1959, along with the Parabow line, Shakespeare introduced the 100 through 600 series of recurves. These were beautifully crafted laminated wood and fiberglass. The Models 100 was the most exppensive and a target / field bow. The higher the number the lower the quality. They had leather wrapped grips, and if right handed, had the name of RH-100, 200, 300, etc. If left handed, they of course were LH-100 and so on. In 1961, the leather grip was dropped, so was the RH 100..LH100.. designations which were replaced with the X Models and the bows took on a more sleek design, showing the Ernie Root influence.

The RH and LH 100-600 bows were the first composite wood and fiberglass bows made by Shakespeare archery. These bows have been described as hybrid bows. Of course that is a recent term. They are semi-recurve; fully working recurves but have traits of recurve as well as long bows. The riser is a lot more vertical than modern recurves, showing less reflex. These were considered a poor man's bow but were competition for the Bear Kodiak and Grizzly. The physical appearance is very similar and both were excellent shooters. The Shakespeare RH 300 could be confused for a 1957 Bear "Kodiak Special". However Bear bows have always held higher value but the Shakespeares are more desirable now than they have ever been. 
Weights 35, 40, 45, 50, 55, 60, and 65 
Contoured handle with spiral leather grip except for Model 100 which had no leather. 
Models 100-400 designated by RH or LH. Models 500 & 600 had plastic arrow rest ambidextrous riser 
Handle of laminated Maple, Walnut and Beefwood (red Australian hardwood) 
Full working semi- recurve 
Glass- Tan, Brown, white, red, and maroon in varied combinations according to model and year.
Brace height 7 ½ 
Sight window 7 inch 
Laminated limb tips
1 1/2 inch limbs 
My blog: http://shakespearearchery.blogspot.com/2013/01/early-wonderbows.html


----------



## blackfeet1954

Shakespeare has been producing fishing equipment since the late 1800's. In 1959 Shakespeare acquired Parabow Archery Inc. and began the Shakespeare line of archery equipment. They first produced solid fiberglass longbow and recurves. The style of these bows were simple and they were often the first bow of a youngster. In 1959, along with the Parabow line, Shakespeare introduced the 100 through 600 series of recurves. These were beautifully crafted laminated wood and fiberglass. The Models 100 was the most exppensive and a target / field bow. The higher the number the lower the quality. They had leather wrapped grips, and if right handed, had the name of RH-100, 200, 300, etc. If left handed, they of course were LH-100 and so on. In 1961, the leather grip was dropped, so was the RH 100..LH100.. designations which were replaced with the X Models and the bows took on a more sleek design, showing the Ernie Root influence.

The RH and LH 100-600 bows were the first composite wood and fiberglass bows made by Shakespeare archery. These bows have been described as hybrid bows. Of course that is a recent term. They are semi-recurve; fully working recurves but have traits of recurve as well as long bows. The riser is a lot more vertical than modern recurves, showing less reflex. These were considered a poor man's bow but were competition for the Bear Kodiak and Grizzly. The physical appearance is very similar and both were excellent shooters. The Shakespeare RH 300 could be confused for a 1957 Bear "Kodiak Special". However Bear bows have always held higher value but the Shakespeares are more desirable now than they have ever been.
Weights 35, 40, 45, 50, 55, 60, and 65
Contoured handle with spiral leather grip except for Model 100 which had no leather.
Models 100-400 designated by RH or LH. Models 500 & 600 had plastic arrow rest ambidextrous riser
Handle of laminated Maple, Walnut and Beefwood (red Australian hardwood)
Full working semi- recurve
Glass- Tan, Brown, white, red, and maroon in varied combinations according to model and year.
Brace height 7 ½
Sight window 7 inch
Laminated limb tips
1 1/2 inch limbs
My blog: http://shakespearearchery.blogspot.c...onderbows.html


----------



## edlavelle

Is your bow white in color?
I have one and bought it new in 1962. Mine is a 50 # bow 60" long.


----------



## blackfeet1954

I have a 1959 LH 100 light brown back and tan belly , 50# and a great shooter!!!


----------

